# Some more IHOP violence



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

*[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Pw-bEwEUvI&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Atlanta IHOP Breakfast Brutality[/nomedia]

Girl got what she deserved*


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

I love some of the comments something to the effect you drunken idiots gotta learn that if you put your hands on a cop your gonna get hit. 
Has anyone ever taken the phone as evidence. If an idiot is yelling i got it all on tape wouldn't that be evidence.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

It seemed like she actually hit him with something right at the beginning? ABDW? He came in pretty low on the DT pyramid.  Nice armbar exit too!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

She hit him first, police brutality that mother f#@er!!!


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

They don't play down in Hotlanta. But just to play devils advocate, and I'm not saying I don't agree the strike was fair play, but it does look a bit harsh from a spectator stand point. No?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I was telling my boot yesterday that going hands on with someone is just a reality of the job. Obviously I don't want to go to work every day thinking I will have to thump someone, not do I want to be a target of a physical assault. I told my trainee that striking someone, as long as it can be justified, is completely alright. I also told him that just because someone is cuffed, it doesn't mean they will not try to assault you. Last year, after going wild in the booking room and then getting cuffed to a Murphy bar, a prisoner bit me just after we finished securing him to the bar. He tried biting my face, and as I pushed his head away he got my finger. Bet your ass he got struck in the face enough times to get him to unclench his teeth. Doccument your actions, and you're all good.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

263FPD said:


> I also told him that just because someone is cuffed, it doesn't mean they will not try to assault you. Last year, after going wild in the booking room and then getting cuffed to a Murphy bar, a prisoner bit me just after we finished securing him to the bar. He tried biting my face, and as I pushed his head away he got my finger. Bet your ass he got struck in the face enough times to get him to unclench his teeth. Doccument your actions, and you're all good.


Hope the MUTT was up to date on his shots.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

topcop14 said:


> Hope the MUTT was up to date on his shots.


 I ended up being the one who got shots and a big bottle of antibiotics to boot.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

263FPD said:


> Obviously I don't want to go to work every day thinking I will have to thump someone


You don't??!?

Maybe that's why I haven't been hired yet... I answer those questions all wrong on the oral boards.

Sgt: "Mr. Cowboy, why do you want to be a police officer?"
Me: "To shoot/beat the snot out of bad guys. Duhhhh."


----------



## SPQR (Sep 26, 2007)

That phone/camera would have been secured as evidence of a crime...GFY if you think you're going to film me...I'll tie up your "property" as long as I can in a stinky evidence locker and you can cry about it allllll you want!


----------

